# Michael Moore/Bin Laden



## mkpnt (Sep 8, 2004)

*DOESN'T THIS SOUND JUST LIKE BIN LADEN'S SPEECH FROM LAST WEEK!!!!
I THINK THEY MAY HAVE THE SAME WRITERS!!!!*
Monday, November 1st, 2004
"One Day Left" by Michael Moore

Dear Friends,

This is it. ONE DAY LEFT. There are many things I'd like to say. I've been on the road getting out the vote for 51 straight days so I haven't had much time to write. So I've put together a bunch of notes to various groups all in this one letter. Please feel free to copy and send whatever portions are appropriate to your friends and family as you spend these last 24 hours trying to convince whomever you can to show up and vote for John Kerry.

Here are my final words&#8230;

To Decent Conservatives and Recovering Republicans:

In your heart of hearts you know Bush is a miserable failure. From having no plan on what to do in Iraq once he conquered Baghdad to the 380 missing tons of explosives that could be used to kill our brave young men and women, this guy doesn't have a clue how to fight and win a war. You should see the mail I've been getting lately from our troops over there. They know how much the Iraqi people hate them. They are sitting ducks anytime they go out on the road. Many believe we are not that far away from a Tet-style offensive inside the Green Zone with hundreds of Americans and Brits killed.
Bush refused to go after and capture Osama bin Laden. He fought, every step of the way, the investigation into the 9/11 attacks. Who on earth would oppose such a thing? If 3,000 people died at your place of work and your boss said we don't need to find out why or how it happened, he'd be thrown out on his ear. Bush's behavior after this great tragedy alone is reason enough for his removal.
You already know that George W. Bush is the farthest thing from a conservative. He's a reckless spender who has run up record-breaking deficits and the biggest debt in our history. He believes in having the government pry into everything from your library records to your bedroom. He has hit you with hidden taxes with his tax cuts for the rich.
I know many of you don't like Bush, but are unsure of Kerry. Give the new guy a chance. He won't raise your taxes (unless you are super-rich), he won't take your hunting gun away, and he won't make you visit France. He risked his life for you many years ago. He's asking for the chance to do it again. Scott McConnell at The American Conservative magazine has endorsed him. What more do you need?

To My Friends on the Left:

Okay, Kerry isn't everything you wished he would be. You're right. He's not you! Or me. But we're not on the ballot - Kerry is. Yes, Kerry was wrong to vote for authorization for war in Iraq but he was in step with 70% of the American public who was being lied to by Bush & Co. And once everyone learned the truth, the majority turned against the war. Kerry has had only one position on the war - he believed his president.
President Kerry had better bring the troops home right away. My prediction: Kerry's roots are anti-war. He has seen the horrors of war and because of that he will avoid war unless it is absolutely necessary. Ask most vets. But don't ask someone whose only horror was when he arrived too late for a kegger in Alabama.
There's a reason Bush calls Kerry the Number One Liberal in the Senate - THAT'S BECAUSE HE IS THE NUMBER ONE LIBERAL IN THE SENATE! What more do you want? My friends, this is about as good as it gets when voting for the Democrat. We don't have the #29 Liberal running or the #14 Liberal or even the #2 Liberal - we got #1! When has that ever happened?
Those of us who may be to the left of the #1 liberal Democrat should remember that this year conservative Democrats have had to make a far greater shift in their position to back Kerry than we have. We're the ones always being asked to make the huge compromises and to always vote holding our noses. No nose holding this time. This #1 liberal is not the tweedledee to Bush's tweedledum.

To George W.:

I know it's gotta be rough for you right now. Hey, we've all been there. "You're fired" are two horrible words when put together in that order. Bin Laden surfacing this weekend to remind the American people of your total and complete failure to capture him was a cruel trick or treat. But there he was. 3,000 people were killed and he's laughing in your face. Why did you stop our Special Forces from going after him? Why did you forget about bin Laden on the DAY AFTER 9/11 and tell your terrorism czar to concentrate on Iraq instead?
There he was, OBL, all tan and rested and on videotape (hey, did you get the feeling that he had a bootleg of my movie? Are there DVD players in those caves in Afghanistan?)
Speaking of my movie - can I ask you a personal question before we part ways for good on Tuesday? Why did you and your friends fund SIX "documentaries" trashing me -- but only ONE film against Kerry? C'mon, he was the candidate, not me. What a waste of your time and resources! Sure, I know what your pollsters told you, that the film had convinced some people to vote you out. I just want you to know that that was not my original intent. Funny things happen at the movies. Hope you get to see a few at the multiplex in Waco. It's a great way to relax.

To John Kerry:

Thank you.
And don't worry - none of us are going away after you are inaugurated. We'll be there to hold your hand and keep you honest. Don't let us down. We're betting you won't. So is the rest of the world.

That's it. See you at the polls - and at the victory party tomorrow night.

Yours,
Michael Moore


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

:uc: :uc: :uc: :wl: :F:


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

An open letter to Michael Moore,

You fat, ignorant slob. George W Bush won tonights election. Go back to Osama Bin Ladens cave, bend over and take one for the team, you jackass. Oh, and then eat some Twinkies until you burst or die of heart failure. You suck.

HousingCop


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Screw you Michael Whore!
:wink:


----------



## BartA1 (May 5, 2002)

Dear Mr. Moore,


Was that letter somehow supposed to sway me to the DEMORAT left. well sorry to dissapoint you, but I voted for George W. Bush. Your working to get the vote out didnt work too well because by the grace of God The american public voted against the DEMORATS. Anyway Mr. Moore better luck in 2008 maybe Hillary will offer you an exclusive. Mr. Moore by the way :2up: :FM:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Thank goodness Kerry conceded, almost made the DemoRATS look good...but ya know with Moore putting crap like that out there...reminds me why I voted for Bush.

I mean, I think Moore did a real disservice for Kerry...good for Bush though!


----------



## 1153 (Oct 2, 2004)

Now that the people have spoken and Kerry lost as he should, he can take moore on an extended vacation to France!


----------

